# anyone help with WAMP/Database setup?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Iam trying to setup wamp with MySQL databases - I know nothing about it and followed a scattered guide given to me on wamp forum... the guide is scattered over lots of pages and sections and is dated and incorrect, lots of other users following the guide having similar problems

can anyone help me with this?

all I want to do is test/trial a phpbb3 forum locally on PC... why is it soooo difficult?

on the guide I followed there was no link to MySQL-Lite in phpmyadmin?
then i followed the guide to setup root password and it locked me out?
total waste of time..

this was the guides here (stretched out over several pages and different sections, finsing yourself doing a lot of back/back/back on your browser) - http://guides.jlbn.net/setwamp/setwamp1.html

any help or guidance would be great


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

paulb100 said:


> Iam trying to setup wamp with MySQL databases - I know nothing about it and followed a scattered guide given to me on wamp forum... the guide is scattered over lots of pages and sections and is dated and incorrect, lots of other users following the guide having similar problems
> 
> can anyone help me with this?
> 
> ...


If you are testing on your own box, don't set a password for your mySQL admin. I haven't used wamp in a while but I carry xampp around on a thumb drive so my work can go with me. http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html. In either case, I'm not sure why you are having problems except that you may be making it too complicated. I just install xampp, the default page has a link to phpmyadmin, you create the db for your app, and I suspect phpbb3 has an installer to do the rest.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

thingamajig said:


> If you are testing on your own box, don't set a password for your mySQL admin. I haven't used wamp in a while but I carry xampp around on a thumb drive so my work can go with me. http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html. In either case, I'm not sure why you are having problems except that you may be making it too complicated. I just install xampp, the default page has a link to phpmyadmin, you create the db for your app, and I suspect phpbb3 has an installer to do the rest.


I also agree with XAMPP solution. I haven't use WAMPP but using XAMPP. In the XAMPP installation, it is just a game of double clicking and giving "Yes/No" arguments in CMD, when it asks. And yes, you don't need a password for the DataBase in this case.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

it was setting up databases - i dont know how to do it

I will give XAMP a bash... once its installed how do I setup database? or does the phpbb3 installer do that for me? - the guide I followed was iffy, it was to setup wamp and phpbb3 forum on your computer - he had to setup password so that it would ASK for login which was required for further on in his setup because originally thats what I was gunna do (leave password for now) but doing so mean I wasnt prompted and I had to be to sign in with credentials the guide would later show you to login with - involved editing config.php file and they got that wrong too and users added fix into comments..like i say lots of back.back.back on your browser as its practially a new page for every instruction.. have a look at it above!!

so if I use XAMP - and want to install phpbb3 on laptop - what do I do?

thanks in advance


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

paulb100 said:


> it was setting up databases - i dont know how to do it
> 
> I will give XAMP a bash... once its installed how do I setup database? or does the phpbb3 installer do that for me? - the guide I followed was iffy, it was to setup wamp and phpbb3 forum on your computer - he had to setup password so that it would ASK for login which was required for further on in his setup because originally thats what I was gunna do (leave password for now) but doing so mean I wasnt prompted and I had to be to sign in with credentials the guide would later show you to login with - involved editing config.php file and they got that wrong too and users added fix into comments..like i say lots of back.back.back on your browser as its practially a new page for every instruction.. have a look at it above!!
> 
> ...


After you install Xampp or wamp, navigate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/. On the first page is a form to create a database. Here you need only give a name for the db and click "create". If it doesn't take you to the "create table" page, click on your new database in the left hand column. Find the tab in the upper right to "privileges". There you will create a user for your new database. You'll need that user name and password for your application.

Some apps have a form that will take you through the entire process. For others, you do have to edit a config file. For that you will need the username and password from above. The database name that you chose in the first form. And the server, which would be http://localhost/ . Edit the config file with a simple text editor. At that point, you should be able to navigate to your app, e.g., http://localhost/phpbb and it will create the data tables and an admin user. Some have an admin directory. For example, in wordpress, you would go to http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/.

I've started the download for phpBB to check it out. But, it's 4:30 am here and I've just finished my work... time to get some sleep!


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks thingamajig I really appreciate it - no rush.. I will let you know how i got on

thanks again


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Xampp installs to the default location of C:\xampp.
The default location to place PHBB would be C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp.

When you installed Xampp, the install program should ask if you want to add the control panel icon to your desktop. If you didn't add the icon to the desktop, the control panel is located at C:\xampp\xampp-control.exe. You should have this on your desktop.

Use the Xampp control panel to start Apache and MySql. Once you have started these services, go to your browser. ( These services can also be started automatically) I have one PC on my network that I use as an Xampp server for testing, so I have it set to automatically start Xampp.

Anyway, once Xampp is started, go to your browser and type *http://localhost/xampp* . The Xampp page should now display in your browser window. Before the page displays, Xampp might ask you to select a default language.

When the Xampp start page is displayed, you must set your security for Xampp. The menu on the left side of the screen has a security selection. Click that and you should now see the security page. Follow the information on the screen to select a new password for the ROOT of MySql.

Now we need to set up PhpBB. Download and Copy PhpBB to the following. C:\Xampp\htdocs\xampp.
You should now have a directory called C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\phpbb.

Return to your browser and type http://localhost/xampp/phbb . The PhpBB has a first time install program that will set up your database and the entire program.
http://www.phpbb.com/support/documentation/3.0/quickstart/quick_installation.php
Follow the prompts and you should have Phpbb installed.

This should get you going with Xampp and Phpbb


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

wow thanks for that - im off too shops now but be trying that as soon as i get back

thanks


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Many Thanks for that ...much easier than the other persons guide

anyway i followed it through but , when it started it had an error (but still started when clicked OK) the error said something about running it from root directory only, currently in c:\xampp ?? - so it started anyway and after I copy the phpbb3 folder into that location and then open http://localhost/xampp/phpBB3 - i get the following error



> *Server error!*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your request. Either the server is overloaded or there was an error in a CGI script.
> If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
> ...


I restarted the xampp app and web browser but i got the error message again when it opened about running from root only and not c:\xampp - and again the other error when trying to load phpbb3.... 

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

paulb100 said:


> Many Thanks for that ...much easier than the other persons guide
> 
> anyway i followed it through but , when it started it had an error (but still started when clicked OK) the error said something about running it from root directory only, currently in c:\xampp ?? - so it started anyway and after I copy the phpbb3 folder into that location and then open http://localhost/xampp/phpBB3 - i get the following error
> 
> ...


I would disagree with oddirtret as I do believe you need to put phpBB3 in the root directory X:\xampp\htdocs This is the root directory. \xampp\htdocs\xamppp is the location of the xampp control panel application. Your URL will be http://localhost/phpBB3


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi TMJ

the control panel app is exactly where he said it would be...

yippee - you were right about the location though... 
gunna follow through with setup now...will report back as soon as done or error

thanks very much to both of you


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

ok.... im at were i was last time with WAMP:

atabase server hostname or DSN:
Database server port:
Database name: 
Database username: root
Database password: ******
Prefix for tables in database: phpbb_

what do I enter here?


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Database Type: *MySql*

Database server hostname or DSN: *Localhost*

Database server port: *leave this blank*

Database name: *phpbb3* ( or what ever you want to call it )

Database username: *root * ( leave it as root)

Database password: ******* * ( this is the password that you set for the mysql )

Prefix for tables in database:* phpbb_* ( use this default )


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Thingamajig you are correct. It can be run from the root directory X:\xampp\htdocs. It can also be run from the directory X:\xampp\htdocs\xampp BUT you might have to remove the .htaccess file from the phpbb3 folder to get the install to work.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

now when I use those details
i get

*Could not connect to the database, see error message below.
Unknown database 'phpbb3db'*

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

paulb100 said:


> now when I use those details
> i get
> 
> *Could not connect to the database, see error message below.
> ...


Did you create a database and a user for that db in phpmyadmin as I posted above?


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

OK. I just installed it on my thumb drive. You can make this easy and remove a step if it's only a local install. Create the database on the front page of phpmyadmin. Forget the User.

Then use 

Database server hostname or DSN: localhost
Database server port: (leave blank)
Database name: (the name of the db you created in phpmyadmin)
Database username: root
Database password: (leave blank)
Prefix for tables in database: phpbb_

And... Doh! It only gave me a choice of British English on the next page


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Can you look at phpmyadmin to see if the database was created...??


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

phpbb won't create the database. It will only generate the tables for an existing db. So you have to create one first.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

phpbb documentation wasn't real clear about creating a database prior to the installation.


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

paulb100 said:


> now when I use those details
> i get
> 
> *Could not connect to the database, see error message below.
> ...


See the first first attachment below. nagivate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin and you will see that page. Note that I've entered phpbb3db in the db name filed. Now just click create. This is the db name you will use in your install.



olddirtret said:


> Can you look at phpmyadmin to see if the database was created...??





olddirtret said:


> phpbb documentation wasn't real clear about creating a database prior to the installation.


I can't think of an application that create the database. Generally, you don't want the application to have database root user and password. It's bad for security. The application needs to have access only to the required database on a public server. The auto installers for hosting control panels will create the database or you have to create one manually on a local host. My second attachment shows the generated tables. I am giving phpbb root access. But, don't do this on public server.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Joomla install will create the database and install the tables.


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

olddirtret said:


> Joomla install will create the database and install the tables.


I had to see for myself. Indeed it does, but you give Joomla the root login and password. I would advise creating a user that can create a db for the installation and the restricting permissions on that user for the specific DB. Or, after the installation, go into to the config files and change the user. I'm not at all comfortable with allowing an open source web app log in with the admin account.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

I only use XAMPP on my local network just for testing only. So Joomla on this network is fine because I'm the only one with access.
However, in a production environment I would be far more restrictive.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Paulb100 did you get it working...?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry, I had to sleep I had been up all night the night before last and when i got up this afternoon my computer (which was left on all night qith xampp running) had been used by a botnet to email every contact I had... searches bring up my PC as clean (only installed win7 3 weeks ago) - after some searching it appears that mysqld.exe can allow remote access to the PC.. is this right? seems a bit pointless to use such a thing if it allows people to hack into my machine? I had windows firewall running

I havent tried any of the above yet as Im checking the machine for infection further etc trying to find out exactly what happened.. I followed the instructions too the tee and created the database...(if thats what I was doing) as I didnt miss out any steps...

I will try the new steps later on... I just need to sort this out


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

The mysql daemon won't allow outside access unless you have the ports mapped on your router and the ports open in your firewall. In the unlikely chance that your computer is connected to the internet without a router or firewall, sure, having mysql unprotected without a password could be a problem for your database, but probably only your database. I don't personally know of a hack that allows a database user to do anything else.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

XAMPP forums have some interesting posts about an XAMPP server under attack. I have been using XAMPP for several years without any problems. Read the entire post and it will give you some insight into how to protect yourself
http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=45434

When I suspect a PC has been botted, I like to run the following command from the Command Prompt while the suspect PC is connected to the Internet.

At the command prompt run this *netstat -a*

If you are botted, you will see a large amount of internet addresses displayed when your browser is running. Run the command with no browser running and then with the browser running. This won't fix anything but will give you an indication of bot activity

Rubotted from Trend Micro can help with botnets.
http://free.antivirus.com/rubotted/


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks i will take a look, I found a sus file trying to run at boot (Avast notified me) AutoKMS.exe - ive since disabled it and rebooted - unfortunately I didnt read your message first and i have changed my IP address by mac spoof (as im fix to IP per MAC dynamic IP)
i have installed Avast and Comodo Firewall (before was Avira and Windows Firewal)

also can i check logs? emails went out at 7am

netstats -a brings up (now)

Proto Local Address Foreign Address
TCP 0.0.0.0:135 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:445 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:1025 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:1026 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:1027 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:1028 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:1029 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:1030 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:5357 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 0.0.0.0:50000 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:1345 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1347 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1348 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1351 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1352 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1355 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1356 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:1359 activate:12080
TCP 127.0.0.1:12025 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1345
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1347
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1348
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1351
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1352
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1355
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1356
TCP 127.0.0.1:12080 activate:1359
TCP 127.0.0.1:12110 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12119 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12143 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12465 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12563 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12993 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 127.0.0.1:12995 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 192.168.0.3:139 PRODIGY1:0
TCP 192.168.0.3:1035 download:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1036 vip1:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1149 a795sm:https
TCP 192.168.0.3:1150 a795sm:https
TCP 192.168.0.3:1170 a529sm:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1176 program:https
TCP 192.168.0.3:1177 program:https
TCP 192.168.0.3:1212 by2msg3020207:msnp
TCP 192.168.0.3:1333 wy-in-f125:5222
TCP 192.168.0.3:1344 sn144ds:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1346 LB140:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1349 LB140:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1350 LB140:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1353 LB140:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1354 LB140:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1357 LB140:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1358 ww-in-f100:http
TCP 192.168.0.3:1360 a88-221-94-8:http
TCP [::]:135 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:445 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:1025 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:1026 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:1027 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:1028 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:1029 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:1030 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:3587 PRODIGY1:0
TCP [::]:5357 PRODIGY1:0
UDP 0.0.0.0:500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:4500 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:5355 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:56148 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:56150 *:*
UDP 0.0.0.0:56152 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:1900 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:51810 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:53565 *:*
UDP 127.0.0.1:54931 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.3:137 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.3:138 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.3:1900 *:*
UDP 192.168.0.3:53564 *:*
UDP [::]:500 *:*
UDP [::]:3540 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:3702 *:*
UDP [::]:4500 *:*
UDP [::]:5355 *:*
UDP [::]:56149 *:*
UDP [::]:56151 *:*
UDP [::]:56153 *:*
UDP [::1]:1900 *:*
UDP [::1]:53563 *:*
UDP [fe80::498c:1708:ef12:a78%13]:546 *:*
UDP [fe80::498c:1708:ef12:a78%13]:1900 *:*
UDP [fe80::498c:1708:ef12:a78%13]:53562 *:*


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Looked at your *netstat -a* results. I see localhost, ports and your network IP but nothing that would make me suspicious of a bot. If you would see listings with urls to *numerous* other web sites then I would be worried. (ie: www.wegotyou.ru ( I made that up) ) Still if you have any concerns, by all means run a full and complete scan of your system.

As a note I am running AVG 2011 and PCTools firewall.

Let's see if we can get the original problem solved with XAMPP and PHPBB.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah OK... 

Im gunna read the previous posts that were made since my last attempt then have a go again


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

this is what I followed:



> Xampp installs to the default location of C:\xampp.
> The default location to place PHBB would be C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp.
> 
> When you installed Xampp, the install program should ask if you want to add the control panel icon to your desktop. If you didn't add the icon to the desktop, the control panel is located at C:\xampp\xampp-control.exe. You should have this on your desktop.
> ...


now when i start xampp and try your link in previous post (localhost) it doesnt work?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

ok i got the xampp homepage on , forgot to start apache and mysql - got alsorts of firewall warning though about dhttp.exe running unrecognized by comodo then it started a new parent that it also didnt recognize?? i allowed them anyway and now it works


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

ok im in thanks guys...
I had to enter the password I created into the box you said to leave empty but got there in the end
ive deleted the install directory
and it says
*"Your config file (config.php) is currently world-writable. We strongly encourage you to change the permissions to 640 or at least to 644 (for example: chmod 640 config.php)."*
so what do I do to change that? (call it practice for when its uploaded)

thanks


----------

